# SBE 2 Slug barrel



## krag1899 (Nov 6, 2006)

I am looking for some help locating the above fully rifled slug barrel in Advantage Timber. Does anyone have a source that or a phone number for a place that may have a barrel. I have tried Benelli Customer Service and was basically told Good Luck until next year some time.........No release date available for shipment of new slug barrels.


----------

